# Caffeine & Machine 14th August



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

Is anyone going to this event? 

AudiTT Addicts 12:30pm to 3:30pm at Caffeine and Machine this Sunday? I was going to Caffeine and Machine this Sunday anyway and the TT meet is a bonus.

I saw it on Andy Charger's YouTube channel (mentioned at 1m 39s)


----------

